# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Նորածինն ու խնդիրները

## Cassiopeia

Ահա և ծնվել է այդքան սպասված փոքրիկը:
Նրա հետ միաժամանակ ծնվում են խնդիրներ, որոնք անհապաղ լուծում են պահանջում: Այս թեմայում քննարկենք այդ խնդիրները, օգնելով մեր ապագա մայրերին:
Այդպիսի խնդիրներից է օրինակ առաջացող գազիկների դեմ պայքարը, որոնք այդքան անհանգստացնում են նորածիններին: Կոնկրետ այս խնդիրը կարող է խիստ անհանգստություն պատճառել փոքրիկին, շփոթմունքի մեջ գցել ծնողին: Ինչպե՟ս պայքարել դրա դեմ:
Գազիկներն անհանգստացնում են փոքրիկներին, քանի որ նրանց մկանային համակարգն այնքան էլ զարգացած չէ, որպեսզի հեշտ ու հանգիստ դուրս գա աղիքներում կուտակված գազային զանգվածը: Այդպես շարունակվում է մինչև 3 ամսական: Այնուհետ արդեն մանուկն ինքը կարողանում է հեշտ ու հանգիստ պայքարել դրա դեմ: 
Ինչպե՟ս պետք է վարվի ծնողը: Եթե պարզվում է, որ փոքրիկին անհանգստացնողն իրոք գազիկներն են, ապա դրա լավագույն լուծումներն են` 
եթե երեխան  սնվում է մայրական կաթով, ապա մայրը պետք է իր կերակրացանկից բացառի գազեր առաջացնող սննդամթերքները: Դրանցից են օրինակ տանձը, կաղամբըպետք է տաք պահել երեխայի փորիկը: Երբ սկսում է նվնվալ, ապա շտապ կարգով որևէ տակդիր հարդուկով անհրաժեշտ է տաքացնել (այնքան, որ երեխայի նուրբ մաշկը չվառվի) և այն փաթաթել փորիկինշատ լավ է օգնում երեխայի ոտքերը մինչև գոտկատեղը տաք ջրի մեջ դնելըլավ լուծում է, երբ փոքրիկի փորիկը ժամացույցի սլաքի ուղղությամբ նուրբ մերսում են` աշխատելով զերծ մնալ երիկամային հատվածում մերսումիցՆերկայումս կան քաղցրահամ հեղուկներ (սիրոպներ), որոնք նախատեսված են այդ գազիկներից մանուկներին փրկելու համար (սրանց ես այնքան էլ չեմ վստահում)

Ի՟նչ խնդիրներ կարող են ծնվել նորածնի հետ միասին: Քննարկենք այդ խնդիրներն ու դրանց լուծումները:

----------

Apsara (08.06.2011), Kita (24.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (25.09.2009)

----------


## ministr

Մի քանի կաթիլ Դիսֆլատիլ կամ Էսպումիզան ու հաջողություն գազիկներ  :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Նորածին երեխայի մոտ ամենահաճախ հանդիպող խնդիրներից մեկը նրա նուրբ մաշկի հարվելն է (տակդիրների խոնավությունից)։ Դրա դեմ պայքարելու համար ներկայիս մանկական կոսմետոլոգիան արտադրում է բազմաթիվ նյութեր` տալկ, կրեմներ, մանկական յուղեր։ Կա նաև մեկ այլ` տատական միջոց, սովորական բուսական ձեթի դաղված տարբերակը։
Ասում են, որ տալկն այնքան էլ հարմար չէ, քանի որ ինքն էլ որոշ դեպքերում հարման պատճառ է դառնում ոչ համաչափ տարածման հետևանքով (տալկի մանր գնդիկները մնալով երեխայի մաշկի ծալքերում, կարող են առաջ բերել կարմություն)։ Կրեմն ու յուղերը կարելի է համասեռ տարածել մանկական մաշկի վրա։ Սակայն միշտ չէ, որ նորածնի մաշկը ընդունում է այդ կոսմետիկ միջոցները։ Մյուս մեթոդը, այսպես կոչված տատական մեթոսը․․․ դաղած ձեթի կիրառումն է։ 
Ինչպե՞ս պատրաստել այդ ձեթը։ Պարզապես այն կարելի է դաղել ցանկացած մաքուր ամանի մեջ, կամ, լցնելով որևէ բանկայի մեջ պինդ փակել և ջրային տաք վաննայի մեջ եռացնել։ Երեխայի մաշկի վրա տարածելու համար օգտագործել բամբակյա տամպոններ։

_Հ․Գ․ Իմ փորձից․ մինչև երեխայի քառասունքը օգտվել եմ տատական մեթոդից, իսկ հետո արդեն օգտագործել եմ Bübchen ֆիրմայի մանկական յուղ, ապա հենց այդ ֆիրմայի արտադրած տակդիրների տակ քսելու համար նախատեսված կրեմը (մինչ օրս կիրառում եմ վերջինը)։_

----------


## Safaryan

> Նորածին երեխայի մոտ ամենահաճախ հանդիպող խնդիրներից մեկը նրա նուրբ մաշկի հարվելն է (տակդիրների խոնավությունից)։ Դրա դեմ պայքարելու համար ներկայիս մանկական կոսմետոլոգիան արտադրում է բազմաթիվ նյութեր` տալկ, կրեմներ, մանկական յուղեր։ Կա նաև մեկ այլ` տատական միջոց, սովորական բուսական ձեթի դաղված տարբերակը։
> Ասում են, որ տալկն այնքան էլ հարմար չէ, քանի որ ինքն էլ որոշ դեպքերում հարման պատճառ է դառնում ոչ համաչափ տարածման հետևանքով (տալկի մանր գնդիկները մնալով երեխայի մաշկի ծալքերում, կարող են առաջ բերել կարմություն)։ Կրեմն ու յուղերը կարելի է համասեռ տարածել մանկական մաշկի վրա։ Սակայն միշտ չէ, որ նորածնի մաշկը ընդունում է այդ կոսմետիկ միջոցները։ Մյուս մեթոդը, այսպես կոչված տատական մեթոսը․․․ դաղած ձեթի կիրառումն է։ 
> Ինչպե՞ս պատրաստել այդ ձեթը։ Պարզապես այն կարելի է դաղել ցանկացած մաքուր ամանի մեջ, կամ, լցնելով որևէ բանկայի մեջ պինդ փակել և ջրային տաք վաննայի մեջ եռացնել։ Երեխայի մաշկի վրա տարածելու համար օգտագործել բամբակյա տամպոններ։
> 
> _Հ․Գ․ Իմ փորձից․ մինչև երեխայի քառասունքը օգտվել եմ տատական մեթոդից, իսկ հետո արդեն օգտագործել եմ Bübchen ֆիրմայի մանկական յուղ, ապա հենց այդ ֆիրմայի արտադրած տակդիրների տակ քսելու համար նախատեսված կրեմը (մինչ օրս կիրառում եմ վերջինը)։_



Նույն խնդրի հետ կապված մի բան ավելացնեմ. հանդիպել եմ նման դժվարության և երեխային օգնել է միայն կտավատի ձեթը, ուրիշ ոչ մի միջոց/ նաև վերը նշվածները/ չի օգնել, ու մինչև հիմա էլ, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, դա եմ օգտագործում

----------


## ministr

Սրանից եք ճարում ու մոռանում էդ պրոբլեմի մասին

----------

murmushka (29.09.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

*Նորածնի հիմնական ռեֆլեկսները*
Բռնող ռեֆլեքս․ հիմնականում ի հայտ է գալիս այն ժամանակ, երբ նրա թաթիկին դիպչում են որևէ նուրբ իրով։ Ռեֆլեքսորեն փոքրիկն իր թաթիկով բռնում և պահում է այն ամենն, ինչ դիպչում է իր ձեռքին։
Փնտրողական ռեֆլեքս․ Երեխան շրջում է գլուխը, երբ նրան դիպչում են կամ շոյում դեմքը։ Այս ռեֆլեքսն հիմնականում անհրաժեշտ է սննդի “փնտրտուքի” համար։
Ծծողական ռեֆլեքս․ Նորածնի մոտ նկատելի են շրթունքների ծծողական շարժումները, առավել ևս, երբ նրա բերանի շուրջը շոշափում են ծծակով կամ մատով։ Այս ռեֆլեքը կապված է սնվելու բնազդի հետ։
Բաբինսկու ռեֆլեքս․ Այս ռեֆլեքսն ի հայտ է գալիս, երբ երեխայի ոտնաթաթի տակին դիպչում են որևէ բանով, նա ոտքի մատները չռում է, միաժամանակ թեքելով ոտնաթաթը։
Մորի ռեֆլեքս․ երեխան կծկում ու բացում է ձեռքերը բարձր ձայնից, ինչպես նաև երբ նրան “նետում են” օդ
Լողալու ռեֆլեքս․ երեխան լողորդի շարժումներ է կատարում, երբ նրան դնում են փորիկի վրա։
Քայլելու ռեֆլեքս․ երեխան քայլելու նման շարժումներ է կատարում, երբ նրան ձեռքերի տակից պահում են այնպես, որպեսզի նրա ոտիկները շփվեն որևէ մակերեսի։

----------


## Cassiopeia

*Երեխայի զարգացումը կյանքի առաջին տարում

Երեխան մեկ ամսեկան հասակում*Ինչ կարող է անել երեխան`
1.	Տարբերում է գույները (կարմիր, դեղին, սև և սպիտակ)
2.	Հայացքը սևեռում է իր վրա թեքված դեմքին
3.	Տարբերում է ձայները
4.	Ճանաչում է մոր ձայնը, հոտն ու հպումները
5.	Սևեռում է հայացքն անշարժ կամ սահուն ու դանդաղ շարժվող իրերի վրա
6.	Փորիկի վրա պառկեցնելու դեպքում փորձում է բարձրացնել և գլուխը պահել

Նորածնի համար ամենակարևորը հանգստի, անվտանգության ու ջերմության զգացումն է, որը նա ստանում է մորից, երբ զգում է նրա ներկայությունը, նրա տաք գիրկն ու մեղմ ձայնը։
Երբ փոքրիկն արթուն է, ապա անհրաժեշտ է նրա հետ կոնտակտի մեջ մտնել հայացքի օգնությամբ, զրուցել նրա հետ ինչպես համարժեք զրուցակցի։ Նրա հագուստը փոխելուց պետք չէ դա անել դեմքի սառը արտահայտությամբ, այլ կարելի է զրուցել, ժպտալ փոքրիկին։ 
Արդեն կյանքի երրորդ շաբաթում փոքրիկը սովորում է “կառավարել” իրեն, այսինքն, եթե նա սովոր է, որ մայրը կմոտենա իրեն, երբ ինքը բարձր ձայնով ճչում է, ապա մորը կանչելու համար կսկսի ճչալ, իսկ եթե սովորել է, որ մայրը նրա ամենաթույլ ձայնին անգամ արձագանքում է, ապա այդ ձայնով “կկանչի” մորը։

Կյանքի 2-3 շաբաթներում մանուկն արդեն սկսում է պատճենել իրեն մոտեցած մարդկային դեմքերի միմիկաները, առաջին հերթին մոր դեմքի միմիկան։ Եթե մայրը ժպտա բալիկին, ապա երեխան նույն ժպիտով կպատասխանի, լեզու հանելու դեպքում փոքրիկի փոքրիկ շրթունքների արանքում կհայտնվի կարմիր լեզուն։ 
Երեխաները բավական զգայուն են մեծահասակների էմոցիաների նկատմամբ։ Եթե փոքրիկն զգա, որ մայրը հանգիստ է, ապա ինքն էլ իրեն հանգիստ կդրսևորի, իսկ եթե զգա, որ մայրը բարկացած է, ապա նորածնի մոտ էլ ի հայտ կգա անհանգստություն` լացի տեսքով։
Իր էմոցիոնալ վիճակի մասին նորածինն ինֆորմացիա է տալիս լացի կամ ժպիտի միջոցով։ Լացն արտահայտում է անհանգստություն, վախ, ցավ, ցուրտ ու շոգ իրավիճակներ, իսկ ժպիտը` հանգստություն ու բավարավածություն։ Կյանքի առաջին օրերին փոքրիկը ժպտում է ինքնաբերաբար` հիմնականում քնի մեջ։ Ավելի ուշ ժպիտն ի հայտ է գալիս նաև ուտելուց հետո և լողանալու ընթացքում։
Առաջին ամսվա վերջում երեխան ավելի մեծ ակտիվություն է ցուցաբերում իրեն ուղղված հոգատարության, ուշադրության նկատմամբ։ 
Երեխայի նորմալ զարգացման կարևորագույն պայմանը մոր “ամբողջովին իր տրամադրության տակ լինելն է”։ 
Կյանքի առաջին ամսում երեխաների արթուն ժամանակահատվածը շատ քիչ է։ Այն պետք է այնպես կարգավորել, որպեսզի այդ ընթացքում հնարավոր լինի հասցնել ֆիզ․ վարժություններ կատարել, մերսել փոքրիկին, լողացնել և այլն։ 
Երեխան մեկ ամսեկան հասակում դեռևս լավ ու կենտրոնացած չի լսում, դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է զրուցել նրա հետ։ Նրա հետ զրույցի ժամանակ երեխան կենտրոնանում է, անշարժանում` համակ ուշադրություն դառնալով զրուցակցի հանդեպ։ 
Փոքրիկի համար անհրաժեշտ է հաճախ երաժշտություն միացնել ու ինչքան զանազան լինի երաժշտությունն, այնքան լավ։

----------

Annushka (15.10.2009), Dina (15.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (15.10.2009)

----------

